
Show HN: OmSave – Safari Extension for OmniFocus on macOS - dsabanin
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/omsave/id1514795049
======
timwis
I’m a long time user of OmniFocus but I’m not sure I understand the use case:
do you often save web pages as tasks?

~~~
dsabanin
It's a matter of personal workflow, but I do it all the time. I try to add
tasks for things that I want or need to read, including work-related stuff,
like Basecamp posts that require my response, so that I actually get to them.

The goal, for me, is to not get distracted by _reading_ things when I should
be _doing_ things, so I try to postpone the reading until a more appropriate
moment. However, to do that without stress, I need to be able to trust the
system enough to know that I'm definitely going to get to that reading later –
during a review, or earlier.

I noticed that if I don't have a task for links to read, I end up either
reading them right away (damn FOMO) or they disappear into a black hole,
because there's just too much stuff in my head to remember everything.

------
immy
What you built is fine. I’m curious where the customers will come from. Tried
search ads on Mac App Store? At $3.99 you should at least break even

~~~
dsabanin
Right now I'm not thinking that far ahead. I scratched my own itch and I'm
glad someone else found it useful. I'll see about those ads though, thanks for
the tip!

------
bosie
Do you plan on creating a firefox extension?

~~~
dsabanin
Unfortunately, I don't. I'm not using Firefox right now and I don't have
enough time to work on it. There's also no marketplace for the extensions.
Sorry!

------
sgt
I didn't actually know about OmniFocus. It looks amazing. Might buy it
tonight.

------
navait
This isn’t for me, but I am curious how you integrate things into OmniFocus

~~~
dsabanin
They have a pretty powerful omnifocus:// URL-based API.

------
boztek
What does this do that the provided clipping feature does not?

~~~
dsabanin
Pre-fills the page title, meta description, attach a screenshot, or headline
image, and allows you to preselect tags/project to attach the clipping to
automatically.

